# Gathering of Schwinns & Pinup Models 8/21/22



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jul 30, 2022)

Going to be hosting a bike show in Orange County, California on Sunday, Aug. 21st from 1PM-5PM. This event is open to any Schwinn 1959 and older, but the three featured bikes are the Schwinn Aerocycle, Schwinn Autocycle, and Schwinn Phantom. If you are interested in attending, please send me a message, and I will get your bike on the entry list.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2022)

Looks like fun! Where are all my Schwinn FanBoys!?!?  

@cyclingday 
@cyclonecoaster.com 
@markivpedalpusher 
@BFGforme


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

Have Schwinn, will travel.


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 1, 2022)

Location?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like fun! Where are all my Schwinn FanBoys!?!?
> 
> @cyclingday
> @cyclonecoaster.com
> ...



2 Events Same Day & Time & Area.🤪
Tony, wanna check out the Pin up models? @The Hat  🥳😎🤩








						COBOA Newport Ride | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Ride starts on East Bluff Dr. Off of Jamboree at the Back Bay Trail entrance. Meet up at 10am. Ride leaves at 10:30am. Sunday August 21st.




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2022)

Ride vs Show?
Ride wins every time.
I’m going for a ride!


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 11, 2022)

The show in Tustin is later in the day.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 11, 2022)

Still looking for an AeroCycle to attend.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 11, 2022)

Here's the final flyer for the event.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 14, 2022)

One week away! So far, we have a number of bikes coming. Hopefully we can get a Green Phantom and hopefully an AeroCycle as the centerpiece of the event. Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## mrg (Aug 15, 2022)

What is the Peach Pad OC?


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> What is the Peach Pad OC?



It's the midcentury modern home where the show is being held.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 18, 2022)

Unfortunately, this event has been cancelled. Will be looking for a new date soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Reason?


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Reason?



I had 10 people cancel on me last night and this morning. Also, the venue double booked. Will be looking into a new venue and new date on the calendar.


----------



## slick (Aug 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Reason?




Because...... rode, not showed. 🤣🤣 
A little spin on ridden not hidden. Same difference though. 99.9% of California bike guys would rather ride than stand around and show off their bikes. It's not how we roll..... ok enough of the puns... 😂


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 18, 2022)

slick said:


> Because...... rode, not showed. 🤣🤣
> A little spin on ridden not hidden. Same difference though. 99.9% of California bike guys would rather ride than stand around and show off their bikes. It's not how we roll..... ok enough of the puns... 😂



I'll probably end up hosting a ride before the show once I find the right venue. I do plan to reschedule.


----------

